# Gaming PC bauen



## EvilMarziPAiN (28. März 2019)

Moin moin

Will mir einen Gaming PC bauen, bin aber kein Profi in Sachen PC. 

Folgende Komponenten hab ich mir rausgesucht

Intel core i7 9700k 8x3.60GHz
Msi z270 gaming pro carbon minboard
Msi geforce rtx 2080 gaming x trio 
Gskil Aegis dimm kit 16gb ddr4 300
Samungs ssd 970 Evo 500gb m.2
Western digital wd red 3TB 3.5 data 6GB/s
Be quit pure power 11 cm 65mw atx 2.4
Fractal design define xl r2

Hab ich was vergessen und passen die Komponenten gut zusammen?


----------



## nuuub (28. März 2019)

> Msi z270 gaming pro carbon minboard



z270 Chipsatz für den 9700k? Würde doch gar nicht laufen. 

Du meinst wohl den z390.



> Samungs ssd 970 Evo 500gb m.2



Für das Betriebssystem 500gb?

Würde eher eine kleinere für das Betriebssystem nehmen, und eine 500gb nur für Spiele. So teuer ist eine kleine m.2 nicht mehr. 



> Western digital wd red 3TB 3.5 data 6GB/s



Warum die "red"?



> Be quit pure power 11 cm 65mw atx 2.4



was ist "65mw"?

Du hast einen ordentlichen Kühler vergessen, der 9700k wird ganz schön warm.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2019)

Ein dicker Fehler ist drin: das Mainboard wäre nicht kompatibel zur CPU. Die CPUs ab der 8000er-Reihe brauchen einen 300er-Chipsatz und sind - obwohl sie auch den Sockel 1151 nutzen - nicht kompatibel zu Sockel 1151-Mainboards mit 100/200-Chipsatz wie dem Z270. Die Frage wäre dann, ob du unbedingt stark übertakten willst - wenn nein, dann reicht ein Z370, Z390 oder auch H370-Mainboard für um die 100€ mehr als aus.

Ansonsten passt es prinzipiell ganz gut, die Frage ist nur, ob du nicht mit deutlich weniger Kosten einen PC zusammenbekommst, der kaum schwächer ist. 

- Brauchst Du zB wirklich eine RTX 2080, oder tut es nicht auch eine günstigere? Du sparst dann einiges, musst halt früher eine neue Karte holen.
- muss es ein i7-9700K sein? Der ist zwar in Spielen bis zu 25% schneller als ein AMD Ryzen 5 2600X - aber letzterer kostet nur 290€. Der 2600X hat sechs Kerne, 12 Threads und würde auch viele Jahre stark genug sein für Games. Ein Ryzen 7 2700 mit 8 Kernen/16 Threads kostet 220€, der Ryzen 7 2700X mit höherem Takt 310€ - das wären immer noch mehr als 100€ weniger als der i7-9700K
- Eine Toshiba DT01ACA oder Toshiba P300 High-Performance mit jeweils 3TB bekommst du für 20-30€ weniger als die WD Red. Schlechter sind die auch nicht.
- beim Netzteil weiß ich nicht, welche Version du genau im Sinn hast. Die mit 500W reicht dicke, mehr braucht man nicht. 
- das Gehäuse ist extrem groß und auch nicht günstig. Für ein gut belüftetes System muss man heutzutage nicht mehr als 50-60€ ausgeben, und es muss auch kein "Big"-Tower sein. Die heutigen Midi-Tower sind super durchdacht, die modernen Kühler von CPUs und Grafikkarten helfen zusätzlich. Daher muss man auch nicht extra noch nach dem Label "schallgedämmt" schauen. Wenn Du das Design magst, dann nimm doch einfach ein anderes Fractal Design, zB das hier https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-c-fd-ca-def-c-bk-a1530381.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 

Ach ja: einen "richtigen" CPU-Kühler würde ich so oder so auch nehmen, vor allem wenn der PC möglichst leise sein soll.


----------



## EvilMarziPAiN (28. März 2019)

Würde mir schon gerne die rtx 2080 kaufen da ich ein paar Jahre ruhe habe möchte.
Mit dem Mainboard ist ne gute Sache die du mir empfohlen hast, hatte da echt keine Ahnung.

Mit dem CPU wurde mir geraten einen i7 zu nehmen, und da hab ich den meiner Meinung nach größten genommen damit der auch einige Jahre hält.

Mit dem case hatte ich mir vorerst eine rausgesucht wo die Grafikkarte reinpasst werde da aber definitiv mich noch genauer umsehen


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2019)

EvilMarziPAiN schrieb:


> Würde mir schon gerne die rtx 2080 kaufen da ich ein paar Jahre ruhe habe möchte.


 wirst Du auch mit einer günstigeren haben - die 2080 ist halt 20-30% schneller als eine 2070, d.h. wenn die 2070 irgendwann nur noch zB 30 FPS bei mittleren Details schafft, dann schaft die 2080 immer noch knapp 40 FPS - dafür kostet sie eben mehr. Wenn das ok ist, dann nimm sie. Wirst du denn in Full HD oder höhere Auflösung spielen?



> Mit dem Mainboard ist ne gute Sache die du mir empfohlen hast, hatte da echt keine Ahnung.
> 
> Mit dem CPU wurde mir geraten einen i7 zu nehmen, und da hab ich den meiner Meinung nach größten genommen damit der auch einige Jahre hält.


 auch die Ryzen halten viele Jahre. Der 9700K setzt halt noch was drauf, auf den Ryzen 2600X zB eben ca 20-25% in Spielen, zumindest bei Tests, bei denen die Grafikkarte nicht wichtiger ist. Er kostet aber eben mal eben das Doppelte des Ryzen 5 2600X. Wenn Du genug Geld hast, kannst du natürlich trotzdem den i7-9700K nehmen. 

Da wäre dann die Frage, auch wegen des Mainboards: willst du den denn dann auch übertakten, und wenn ja: kommt es Dir auf das Optimum an, oder wäre es egal, ob es am Ende "nur" zB 15% mehr Takt sind und nicht 18% mehr?



> Mit dem case hatte ich mir vorerst eine rausgesucht wo die Grafikkarte reinpasst werde da aber definitiv mich noch genauer umsehen


 Das Modell von MSI ist echt sehr lang - aber auch da gibt es viele Gehäuse, die nicht so teuer und trotzdem sehr gut sind. Das Defince C, was ich verlinkte, wäre da in der Tat zu "klein", aber eben nur, was den Platz von der Länge her angeht. 

In dem hier wäre für Karten bis über 40cm Platz https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-s-fd-ca-def-s-bk-a1259880.html?hloc=at&hloc=de 
In dem hier wäre bis 31cm Grafikkartenlänge Platz, aber wenn man einen Teil des HDD-Käfigs weglässt, den man nur braucht, wenn man viele HDDs einbauen will, gehen auch längere https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-r5-black-fd-ca-def-r5-bk-a1200732.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Oder du nimmst eine nicht ganz so lange RTX 2080. Die hier zB wäre kürzer und hat den gleichen Takt wie die MSI https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-geforce-rtx-2080-oc-90yv0c60-m0nm00-a1870864.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  die auch https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-r...2080u20p2-1040j-a1893448.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   und ein ganzer Haufen von RTX 2080 unter 31cm hat einen etwas geringeren Takt als die von MSI, aber der Unterschied ist nicht zu merken: 1860MHz (die von Dir genannte MSI) im Vergleich zu zB 1815 MHz, was viele andere haben, sind weniger als 3%, d.h. wenn du mit dem niedrigeren Takt 60 FPS hast, hast du mit dem höheren eventuell bis zu 62 FPS, wenn überhaupt. Und die hier von Gainward hat sogar einen höheren Takt als die MSI, ist aber günstiger und kürzer: https://geizhals.de/gainward-geforce-rtx-2080-phantom-glh-4177-a1893531.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## KrasotaArygos (25. April 2019)

Also, wenn man schon Kaufberatungen gibt (danke dafür) sollte man zwingend auch auf die Größenverhältnisse schauen. Was wäre denn passiert, hätte er das zu kleine Gehäuse bestellt? Gibt es da irgendwelche Absicherungen im Bestellvorgang? Zudem, wieso eigentlich immer und immer wieder der Verweis, dass AMD auch ausreichend wäre und zudem preiswerter (ich sage nicht billiger), gleichzeitig dies aber stets mit % in Leistungsverlust nimmt. Ich meine, wir bewegen uns hier im Beitrag schon auf hohem Niveau, da denke ich, dass derjenige auch Leistung haben will (die bekommt er eben aktuell bei AMD nicht) Mehr Leistung ist nun mal mehr Leistung, egal ob 3% oder die genannten 25% (muss man sich mal vorstellen 25% = 1/4) und dies wegen ein paar euro mehr bzw. weniger.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2019)

KrasotaArygos schrieb:


> Also, wenn man schon Kaufberatungen gibt (danke dafür) sollte man zwingend auch auf die Größenverhältnisse schauen. Was wäre denn passiert, hätte er das zu kleine Gehäuse bestellt? Gibt es da irgendwelche Absicherungen im Bestellvorgang?


 Nein, außer man würde sich den PC bei dem Shop zusammenbauen lassen. Aber an eine Graka mit über 31,5cm (die MSI ist fast 33cm lang) hab ich nun beim besten Willen nicht gedacht, daher hatte ich beim Define C keine Bedenken.  Es gibt aktuell fast 500 Grafikkarten mit mind 6GB RAM, die seit 2017 neu auf den Markt kamen - grad mal 10 davon sind 32cm oder länger...  das war mein "Fehler" , mir war nicht klar, dass es so lange aktuelle Grafikkarten überhaupt gibt.



> Zudem, wieso eigentlich immer und immer wieder der Verweis, dass AMD auch ausreichend wäre und zudem preiswerter (ich sage nicht billiger), gleichzeitig dies aber stets mit % in Leistungsverlust nimmt.


 Weil das nun mal so IST. ^^  Ein Ryzen 7 2700 oder 2700, selbst ein 2600 oder 2600X reicht dicke für viele Jahre und ist nun mal deutlich günstiger als ein i7-9700K, der ja noch nicht mal mehr als 8 Threads bietet. Letzteres kann sogar dafür sorgen, dass der Ryzen in 2-3 Jahren schneller in Games ist. 

Das alles ist ja nur ein Hinweis, ein Vorschlag. Was man aus der Überlegung macht, kann jeder selbst entscheiden. HIER wird eh viel für den PC ausgegeben, da spielt es sicher keine so große, obgleich ich mal eben 200-300€ trotzdem viel finde, auch wenn es prozentual "nur" 10-15% sein sollten. Wenn sich aber die Frage, und das ist bei vielen der Fall, stellt: Maiximal 700€ Budget für den i7-9700K und "nur" eine GTX 1660 Ti vs. Ryzen 5 2600X plus eine RTX 2070? Dann wäre man mit Ryzen-Setting auch von der Leistung her direkt besser bedient, da das Plus durch die Grafikkarte höher als der "Nachteil" eines Ryzen ist - dazu kommt noch, dass der Ryzen mehr Threads bietet.



> Ich meine, wir bewegen uns hier im Beitrag schon auf hohem Niveau, da denke ich, dass derjenige auch Leistung haben will (die bekommt er eben aktuell bei AMD nicht) Mehr Leistung ist nun mal mehr Leistung, egal ob 3% oder die genannten 25% (muss man sich mal vorstellen 25% = 1/4) und dies wegen ein paar euro mehr bzw. weniger.


  Es sind 25% im OPTIMALFALL, wenn die Grafikkarte keine große Rolle spielt. Bei hohen Details bzw. Grafiklastigen Games (und hohen Auflösungen) ist der Vorsprung geringer, kann sogar auf unter 5% schrumpfen. Und dann darf man ja wohl den Suchenden fragen, ob er dafür dann trotzdem 200€ mehr zahlen will. Egal ob er nun für nur 500€ oder für 2000€ aufrüstet/neu kauft. 

Zudem wird Dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich auch ganz allgemein gefragt habe, ob er in allen Dingen wirklich so viel ausgeben will - was meinst du, wie oft es mir schon passiert ist, dass jemand meint, man "muss" 2000€ ausgeben, damit man überhaupt nur ansatzweise an Gaming denken kann - und mit ein paar Tipps hat derjenige für 1000€ einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und war glücklich damit, da er ne ganze Stange Geld für andere Dinge über hatte.   d.h. ich lote sowieso aus, ob derjenige wirklich High-End will/braucht oder nicht.

Und laut seinem Comment hat er Zb vom Mainboard schon mal keine Ahnung, von Übertakten ja/nein scheinbar auch nicht, den i7 hätte man "ihm geraten", er weiß aber nicht mal, ob er diese Leistung wirklich braucht...  Es kann also viel Einsparpotential vorhanden sein, daher meine Tipps, die er als Rat nutzen kann oder auch trotzdem beim "Luxus"-Setting bleiben kann.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Ich muss da @ Herb voll recht geben. Wer sowas zusammenstellt hat keine Ahnung und will nur mal testen. Was ja Okey sein könnte.
Es kommt mir so vor wie eine zusammenstellung mal raus gegriffen aber nicht wirklich überlegt.
Und zu meinen ein AMD wäre nicht HighEnd Spielbar ist nun wirklich, nun ja. 
Echtes High End fängt wo ganz anders an. Da gehören ganz andere Sachen dazu, das mal nebenbei.
Allein eine Western RED gehört da gar nicht rein, usw. das ist eine Platte für reine Datensicherung usw. aber nix zum zocken.
@Herb hat da schon die gewissen Tipps gegeben, vor allem für einem mit einer teils total unmöglichen Zusammenstellung.


----------



## KrasotaArygos (1. Mai 2019)

Gut, dann ist es nachvollziehbar, ich selbst, würde auch keine 500,-€ Mehrpreis bezahlen, um am Ende evtl. 1-3% mehr zu haben. Anders würde es aussehen, wenn 20-25% Mehrleistung im Raum stehen würden.  Ich selbst spiele aktuell nur noch Gw2 und ArcheAge, früher mal WoW aber davon bin ich mittlerweile weg. Wenn ich die Spieler meiner Gilde aktuell befrage, hat da dennoch fast jeder Probleme, die Spiele komplett flüssig und dauerhaft um die 50-60fps und hohen Auflösungen zu halten. Aber wieso sollte man sich mit weniger als vollster Qualitätseinstellungen zufrieden geben? Bei manchen Spielen - ok - da ist wie in anderen Beiträgen schon erwähnt kaum ein Unterschied zu erkennen, im Fall von ArcheAge sind es für mich allerdings wahrnehmbare Unterschiede, auf die ich nicht verzichten möchte. (Erst recht, wenn man dann den Client 5x startet, um Multiboxing zu betreiben oder mitstreamt. 
Im anderen Beitrag wurde mir ein nettes System genannt, wobei ich jetzt doch noch etwas warte, damit die neuen Hardware diesen Sommer auf dem Tisch liegen, dann werden sich die Preise sicherlich wieder ändern.


----------

